# sleep comfort in Nantong



## marileesherwood (Aug 31, 2013)

We have just moved to Nantong. After a week on a rock hard bed at the hotel, and seeing that the bed is not any softer in our new apartment, where can we purchase a memory foam mattress topper? The company recruiter said he just bought one at IKEA, but Nontong does not seem to have any of the "big box" stores like IKEA or WalMart or KMart.

Any advice for these two newbies would be much appreciated.


----------



## jacklin796 (Nov 30, 2014)

There are many supermarkets in nantong. You can find memory foam mattress toppers. For example: Metro, RT Mart，etc.


----------



## jacklin796 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello,everybody! I lived in Nantong for 30 years, familiar with Nantong. If you have any questions about nantong , such as renting apartment , where shopping, and so on, you can email me:
[email protected] 
You are welcome!


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

jacklin796 said:


> There are many supermarkets in nantong. You can find memory foam mattress toppers. For example: Metro, RT Mart，etc.


For Metro you need a membership card really but I always shopped there and they never complained. I find most mattresses in China are too hard but the mattress topper works great.


----------

